# Bob Skyes 4-9



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

*Bob Sykes 4-9*

First Redfish 36.5'' for me caught on a Half Hitch Custom rod and a 4000 size Okuma Cedros. Was casting top water baits into the schools of menhaden. Got the Ray on a piece of white trout tail on the bottom. The ray measured 34'' across. Over all was a great night for us.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

beautiful Red.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a nice red for sure. Congrat's on the catch and thanks for the report !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that had to be fun on top water!! good job.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I use to wade down south early in the morning using a zera spook top water. you would catch reds, trout, snook or anything that was hungry. lol. Great looking red fish. I'm sure that was a blast.


----------



## bsalt (Apr 6, 2013)

*Nice*

What time did you get out there? Midnight? Before midnight?


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

bsalt said:


> What time did you get out there? Midnight? Before midnight?


Usually we get out around 10 or so. Most of the reds we actually catch are a little later. Best weather has been crazy windy and choppy too.


----------

